# Imm5562



## robdw1987 (May 29, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering if someone could help us out filling this form? 

For my last 10 years travel history I will struggle to find all this as I travel at least once a month for work but should be ok..

For my partner it is a completely different story, she's 25 now and left Brazil when she was 18, travelled around europe for a year and for the last 3.5 years has worked for Emirates. I'd say she would probably have been abroad around 400 times in that period! Is it 100% neccessary to list all of these trips (if we can find them)? And if so, do we just keep on printing off more and more of the forms, or would an excel template suffice?

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I think an Exel sheet would suffice.


----------

